# What are your one or two pain points?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

As we await the next big set of features, I figured it would be good idea to create a thread where people can discuss they top 1 or two pain points. These can be anything from usability bugs to enhancements to physical limitations. Lets try and keep your posts to your top two forcing each one of us to narrow in on what really causes frustruation when using our 622s. Lets keep this constructive and detailed that way it will be a nice thread for the E* team to read as they continue prioritizing bugs and improving what i consider an excellent receiver. 

For me.. The two would be. 

1) Recorded shows not supporting sticky pause. The use case is that when you are watching recorded show, you pause it and then PIP swap over to the other tuner. When you pip swap back you see what is on the other tuner. In the case that you have paused a show that is currently being recorded you can be thrown back to live and that can be a real bummer.

2) Trick modes accuracy - Since I use trick modes all the time, this one I run into a lot. Really need them to be more accurate and repeatable. I know this one has been mentioned a lot around here and I have to agree. Hope to see this one squashed soon.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Ditto for me with Trick Modes accuracy. The other one that stands out for me at moment is the occasional signal loss and/or 'A problem has been detected with your switch' issue that I started getting over the last couple of releases, though I haven't seen that one in a while.


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

Trick modes accuracy.

CC reliability and quicker path to turn it on-off.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Add another ditto to trick modes. Once football season starts, not being able to pause, ff, rw and skip are going to get really, really irritating for us!


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

For me the #1 wish list item is native resolution pass through.

While the 622 does a passable job of upscaling, it can not be compared to the higher end A/V amplifiers like the Onkyo TX-NR905 for example that is on my wish list  

I would much rather pass through the native video signal to the A/V amp and have that do the upscaling to 1080 i or p.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

1) Trick modes accuracy

2) Resolution passthrough


----------



## bhodgins (Nov 29, 2005)

1) CC reliability
2) See #1


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Trick modes could be better, However I've adjusted to them and they are OK.

Buffering of the 30 Second skip button presses. At least on mine if I press it 5 times it won't jump 2.5 minutes. It seems to take the next press only after teh skip has happened.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> What are your one or two pain points?


Knees and hips! :lol:


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I don't even know what Trick mode is. Am I missing out on something?

Number one on my list would be native resolution passthrough. 

Tbone that would by my wife's number one. She taps that skip button like 5 times a second and it only skips once. It's actually slower when you tap it fast.


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

Audio noise problems in DD 5.1 that necessitate leaving the rcvr in RCA mode except for a few "safe" channels.
When using side-by-side PIP and the "active" channel is one of the music channels, the banner that moves around like a screen saver should be restricted to one side of the screen. 

I'd like to put trick mode on the list, but trying to keep it short. Ask me after football season starts and I'll probably feel differently about it.


----------



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

1) Screensaver Hate It 
2) Trick modes accuracy


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*Faster recovery*
from loss of signal. Or at least an option to select from guide options immediately. I may not want to wait for the 129 signal to return, and switching to antenna/110/119 to continue my evenings entrtainment.

*Yes as a default*. Ability to make yes the default on things like delete recordings. If I chose delete, I probably wanted to delete it.

*Conflict resolution*, show me the items in conflict and let me choose from a list. The mysterious way it is done now can't be anyones first choice of method...


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

1) sticky pause
2) fix the audio volume shift between SD and HD


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

1)if a recorded show has a signal breakup, I don't want a popup that takes up the the whole screen to tell me this, especially if it was a 2 second signal loss that means nothing. just put something at the bottom of the screen.

2)any popup that takes up the whole screen, unless i'm being invaded by mongols and I need to activate the self destruct. Then I don't care.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

lpmiller said:


> 1)if a recorded show has a signal breakup, I don't want a popup that takes up the the whole screen to tell me this, especially if it was a 2 second signal loss that means nothing. just put something at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> 2)any popup that takes up the whole screen, unless i'm being invaded by mongols and I need to activate the self destruct. Then I don't care.


I totally agree. It is bad enough on the Sat channels, but the Over Air channels in the BIG yellow banner.

I am not a moron (contrary to my firends beliefs) I can tell when the picture pixalated that the signal was lost or degraded.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

1) Sticky Pause
2) Loss of OTA channels when guide data from satellite is lost due to weather. I find I can use OTA for a few minutes after satellite channels are lost but ultimately I lose everything and get a "searching for satellite signal" error.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

1. Unpredictable trick play (Calvin386, that means pause, skip, FF/Rew, frame advance)

2. The full-screen yellow "loss of signal" pop-up. Something like the at&t Death Star icon from the old encoders would be better, assuming we even need something else to tell us the picture is breaking up.

3. Conflict resolution. How can I intelligently answer that question without being shown what the conflict is?!??


----------



## JConly (Dec 6, 2006)

Trick play

622 freeze with PD


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks BobaBird. Now I know some new lingo.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

1. Trick mode accuracy

2. Trick mode accuracy


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Regarding the trick mode problems, I e-mailed dishquality back in June and they passed the e-mail to an appropriate department. See my post #14 in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90616

They said that they were aware of it and that although it would not be fixed in the next software release, it should be fixed in the one after. I replied that I hoped it would be fixed before football because as it is annoying now, it will be maddening then!!!!!:grrr:

At least this thread has made me feel better cuz now I know I'm not the only one experiencing this.


----------



## stol (May 31, 2006)

Ability to pick which tuner a show will record on. I spend about 30 minutes each week, playing with recordings, to get them to record on a set where my kids or wife won't stop it.

Ability to set DVR 1 default to record on set 1, then roll-over to set 2, while having DVR 2 default to record on set 2, with roll-over to set 1.


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

My number one concern is closed captioned!!!! I have told Dish many times and they keep saying "we know...we know..." come on, it's been over a year! CC on HD is getting better but they are not working fast enough.


----------



## JayPeay (Apr 30, 2006)

1. fix Trick mode problem
2. really fix it


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

1. That stupid $5 no phone line fee.
2. The "this conflicts with something else" window, which doesn't tell me anything and offers me poor options for resolving the conflict.


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

1. Trick mode (used to work perfectly, now almost unusable)


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Trick mode (why did they break it?)
2. Folders (ESPECIALLY now with external storage)
3. Picking the tuner a show records on (like it used to do)
When two show record back to back on the same channel I hate to miss about 15 sec' of programing and watch the end of the first show at the beggining of the second. :-(


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

1 CC problems
2 Trick play random jumping


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

For me it is conflict resolution, although priority is nice, if there is no repeat broadcast it should be elevated in priority moving the one that is repeated to the new time.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

1) Closed Caption
2) When I record a show, I want the default to be "Once" (like it does on movies).


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

1) trick mode fix (if that means fixing the jumpy FF/RW & restarting where you paused it when "unpausing")

2) default to "yes" when I choose delete


----------



## Scott Spillers (Apr 15, 2006)

1) Trick Mode Playback Fix - Particularly the jumping to where the show was originally paused or to what sometimes seems to be random locations when normal playback is resumed.

2) Place an HD icon next to recordings made via the OTA tuner so we can see what recordings are taking up the hard disk space. The OTA channels are listed in the "All HD" program guide group, why are they not treated the same way when programs are recorded?


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's not as smart as Tivo about deciding which tuners to use to resolve conflicts automatically. 
I also have an antenna on it so I have 3 tuners for it to choose from and it wouldn't record the extra 5 minutes I had it set to for heroes because it thought there was a conflict when it had 2 tuners it could have used for the other show. 
This was several months ago.

If i'm watching a show for a bit, let's say 15 minutes, and then hit record it won't save the buffer(like Tivo) it just starts recording from the moment the button is pushed. Whereas Tivo would also include that 15 minute buffer from the time I started watching the show.

On a side note, I have no idea what trick mode is. Care to explain?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Trick modes are FF, REW, Jump forward, Jump Back Pause etc.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

archer75 said:


> ...
> If i'm watching a show for a bit, let's say 15 minutes, and then hit record it won't save the buffer(like Tivo) it just starts recording from the moment the button is pushed. Whereas Tivo would also include that 15 minute buffer from the time I started watching the show. ...


If you want to include the buffer, simply rewind to where you eant to start and hit record. The Tivo folks apparently make the assumption that you wish to include the buffered stuff that you may or may not have viewed - the Dish folks assumed you didn't. Can't please everyone.


----------



## steve4810 (Aug 10, 2007)

1. Let HD programs be down-converted and send to Pocket Dish.

2. Conflict resolution: List shows and let you pick.

If I was allowed a third: 

A 1 or 2 second mute at the end of a jump forward or back. The momentary audio BLATS when you try to jump more than once can be very jarring, especially since it's always commercials that you're trying to skip, not that they are louder than the show (Show of hands for everyone who believes that!)


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

steve4810 said:


> 1. Let HD programs be down-converted and send to Pocket Dish.
> 
> ...


I asked for this almost a year ago and still waiting. This is why I returned my PocketDish.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It would be nice if when the OTA loses signal, it would NOT dump ALL the buffers on every tuner.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 7, 2004)

1 - Trick mode reliability
2 - Conflict resolution often shows "LOCKED" item instead of what show is scheduled. This is infuriating


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*Cool*
thing to do would give you an immediate choice of other (available) sources on the signal lost screen. I would ask for it to roll over automatically (to the next tuner with signal) in 60 seconds but that would annoy the sports/spoiler crowd...


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

Program guide on my digital channels instead of "Digital Service". And I am not allowed to buy any of my digital OTA channels because I am not in the DMA in which they come and the ones that are in my DMA are not on Dish Network yet.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Grampa67 said:


> Trick modes accuracy.
> 
> CC reliability and quicker path to turn it on-off.


DITTO to the points quoted above.


----------

